# FaeryBee Flock's Campfire Fun!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Everybirdie is making the most of the last days of summer before the cooler fall weather arrives!!

It's already been down in the low 60's at night so it won't be long until the leaves start turning.

I haven't been on-line much lately because I'm busy working on readying an area of the common ground in the Townhouse Cluster I live in for planting. I'll share "before and after pictures" once I get everything planted -- probably mid-September.







*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Cute picture! Changing leaves are pretty, but I won't miss that weather at all. Take some pictures for me.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*So cute!! Glad to see the Lovies and the Budgies getting along around the fire (all out of their cages together! :laughing*


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*oooo camping! i love camping!!







did you roast marshmallows? did you sing campfire songs? did you go fishing? why didn't you call me?! i'm a real good camper.......i got a star in the campfire girls.....xx gracie-mae- super camper! *


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the sky. Looks like they have a nice dawn to look forward to.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Gracie-Mae!

We're going camping again in September when our Momma goes to the beach with her sister. You wanna come with us then? We did roast 'mallows. You can see Pedro is holding two forks with some on 'em in the picture.

Can you teach us some good campfire songs?
Sparky keeps singing about 10 little birdies all on a perch and the little one says move over, move over. They all move over and one falls off 9 little birdies now on the perch and the little one says...." We're tired of that one. 

Momma taught us the "I see the Moon the Moon sees me" song before we went, but Shelby kept forgetting the words!

Sunny told everbirdie some real good ghost-bird stories.

We had LOTS of fun. Maybe we could get a whole bunch of our friends together and all have a big campout in September -- what do you think?

Love, 
Poppy



louara said:



oooo camping! i love camping!!







did you roast marshmallows? did you sing campfire songs? did you go fishing? why didn't you call me?! i'm a real good camper.......i got a star in the campfire girls.....xx gracie-mae- super camper! 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*hi poppy! ooo i would love to come ..... i got lots of camping gear....even a pink sleeping bag.........and i know some real good ghostie stories.....boo! hee hee.... xx gracie-mae*


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice camp setup! Looks like you've got all the important gear with you!  

Phoenix says that if Gracie-Mae is going camping in September, then he wants to go too. Would that be okay with you Deb?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The more the merrier, Kim!

Would Aries and Gracie like to join Phoenix, Gracie-Mae and my flock for the camping trip?

Arlene,
How about Rosie? Does she like camping? Poppy would love to see her!!*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*


Budgiekin said:



Nice camp setup! Looks like you've got all the important gear with you! 

Phoenix says that if Gracie-Mae is going camping in September, then he wants to go too. Would that be okay with you Deb?

Click to expand...

Yeah! They've got THE most important gear and that's the Coke cooler! Can't
possibly go out to face the wild without our beloved Coke (or Diet Coke for some 
of us). It looks so peaceful and beautiful, almost enough to make me like camping.
But even with my aversion to roughing it, I'd be willing to send the budgies a budgie 
camp out like that. It just seems so perfect, as long as nobody gets marshmallow in 
their feathers. And I approve of Mr. Pedro, oh responsible one, handling the roasting
part of the evening's activities.

Hope there is a full moon for everybody!

Love to see the before and after pictures, Deb, and some of those changing 
leaves. I do miss those so much!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Miss Syke -- 
Will you let Gypsy and all your other birdies come camping with us in September?? 
Oh, oh, oh!! Maybe Gypsy will let me take her for a canoe ride on the lake! :fingerx:
Sparky*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*It Is good to see that Coca Cola cooler on site - best thing to wash down those 'mallows"!
Your flock always has such a festive spirit, whether on a July 4th picnic, or a fabulous camping trip!*


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

FaeryBee said:


> *The more the merrier, Kim!
> 
> Would Aries and Gracie like to join Phoenix, Gracie-Mae and my flock for the camping trip?
> 
> ...


Right on! I'll give Phoenix the good news!  Aries would love to come too, but Gracie says she'll only go if there is a real camper trailer with all of her amenities, like running water, electricity and a closet for all her stuff.... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gracie,

You should come with us!! You can share a special tent with me. We don't have to do anything -- the guys can do all the meal prep and we can just have a lovely time catching up on all the stuff we've both done all summer!

Think about it -- even if you only come for a couple of days, I think you'll enjoy it. 

Poppy*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Right on! I'll give Phoenix the good news!  Aries would love to come too, but Gracie says she'll only go if there is a real camper trailer with all of her amenities, like running water, electricity and a closet for all her stuff.... 

Ha Ha! My Golden Princess is Totally with Gracie on this one!  She Might consider "Camping Out" - (If she could bring her battery powered, personal TV into the tent, and watch cartoons with Gracie...)   *


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh dear, I'd say we have a couple of spoiled birdies Ollie! It would be good for them to get out and experience nature, don't you think? Maybe pack up the tv but make sure the batteries don't have much juice left?  Or is that too conniving?


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:



Miss Syke -- 
Will you let Gypsy and all your other birdies come camping with us in September?? 
Oh, oh, oh!! Maybe Gypsy will let me take her for a canoe ride on the lake! :fingerx:
Sparky

Click to expand...

Gypsy says she's never been in a canoe before, but she'd love to go riding
with you! It sounds wonderful, and she's sooooo excited about the invitation!*


----------

